# Enable XMP Issues



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

Hello all!

I recently upgraded some parts in my PC. I added a new CPU, a Ryzen 5 3600 from a Ryzen 3 1200 and also upgraded my ram to 2 x 8GB 3200MHz from 2 x 4GB 2400MHz. I had to flash my bios to get the new Ryzen CPU to work and all seems to be fine now, apart from one issue. My motherboard, Gigabyte B450 is not running my RAM at full speed. Currently running at 2133 MHz. I did some research and found out that i have to enable XMP inside the BIOS to get the ram to work full speed, which seemed to do the trick! The problem i have now is, if i turn the power off from my PC. And i don't mean just shut it down, i mean literally turn the switch off so no power is going through, after i shut down. When it comes to booting up again, the PC does not start, and i have to remove the BIOS battery to reset the BIOS settings.

But it only does this, when i overclock my RAM, and its fine otherwise.

Anyone have any idea what is going on here and how i can fix this? Obviously i can just not overclock my RAM and it works fine. But as anyone would. I want to get the full potential out of the part as i can.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Kind of like the old Doctor joke. Does it hurt when you do this? If you're not a heavy gamer then stop overclocking. Obviously the problem lies in XMP which does change bios on every cold boot. That's the profile you set up. You could also just disable XMP at startup and then re institute it when gaming.


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

I do game quite often. And obviously i upgraded from 2400 to 3200 for the extra performance and its currently sat at 2133 which is a massive waste imo. Is there nothing i can do to fix this so that i don't have to keep taking my battery out to reset the bios for the PC to start on a cold boot? Here are my specs/benchmarks for XMP on and off.

*XMP Off*

UserBenchmarks: Game 53%, Desk 80%, Work 71%
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600 - 83.1%
GPU: AMD RX 570 - 51.6%
SSD: Samsung 860 Evo 250GB - 100.3%
HDD: Seagate ST3500312CS 500GB - 50%
HDD: Seagate ST3500312CS 500GB - 47%
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 3200 C16 2x8GB - 68.3%
MBD: Gigabyte B450M DS3H

*XMP On*

UserBenchmarks: Game 55%, Desk 89%, Work 76%
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600 - 88.7%
GPU: AMD RX 570 - 51.7%
SSD: Samsung 860 Evo 250GB - 119.6%
HDD: Seagate ST3500312CS 500GB - 50.4%
HDD: Seagate ST3500312CS 500GB - 47.6%
RAM: Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 3200 C16 2x8GB - 88.5%
MBD: Gigabyte B450M DS3H


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Power (Volts) to RAM raising (numerically) might overcome boot problem.


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

Try these settings.

Proc ODT @ 68.8 ohms
Soc (vid) @ 1.1v
1.8v @ 1.85v (slight nudge)
VDDP @ 1.1000v (1.1v)

*make sure your ram voltage is 1.35v - 1.4v is also ok if you need it


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you! I'll have a go at these and see if it helps.

It wouldn't have anything to do with my PSU would it? Its only 550W?

Corsair VS550 550 W Active PFC 80 PLUS Certified Power Supply Unit - Black


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Try the settings recommended by
*SpareChange first.*


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

Bit confused by these settings as I can’t see any option to change these? See attachments.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Answer to Post *8


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

Corday said:


> Answer to Post *8


Thanks Corday, i've looked at this and it was helpful to a certain extent but still have a few questions as i'm unable to achieve the exact settings @SpareChange posted.

Proc ODT @ 68.8 ohms

The closest option i have is 68.6, would that be ok?

Soc (vid) @ 1.1v
1.8v @ 1.85v (slight nudge)
VDDP @ 1.1000v (1.1v)

Struggling to find any of these. Might need to do some more research as to where they are.

*make sure your ram voltage is 1.35v - 1.4v is also ok if you need it

When i turn the XMP on, it sets the DDR Voltage to 1.35v, so that one should be ok? Or should i do this manually?

I have an option called XMP High Frequency Support that i've only just noticed. Its set to auto, but there are 3 levels. What does this do?

I currently have F40 bios on my motherboard, would upgrading to the latest version, F51, resolve my issues without me having to mess around with voltages do you think? I just want my ram to run at full speed, how hard do they need to make it lol


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

I can't give an answer concerning the bios update. Let's see if someone chimes in.


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

68.6 ohms would be fine. 1.35v on the ram with XMP is fine though knowing Gigabyte boards as I do I would set it manually. I haven't built with your exact board so i can't answer on that but I run an Asrock Ryzen board and updating the BIOS fixed several things. It could very well fix Soc(Vid) default voltage as it it had been an issue which was the case with some Gen 2 Ryzen B450 and X470 boards with Gen 3 Ryzen compatibility. I would email Gigabyte and give them a quick rundown on your issues and see if the BIOS addresses some of that.


----------



## ash369 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you so much for your help. I flashed the BIOS to its latest version and the problem is now resolved! Running memory at full speeds now and its booting up on a cold boot as it should be.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Oct 24, 2019)

Thanks for letting us know!


----------



## SpareChange (Mar 7, 2019)

That's awesome to hear it's really nice when a BIOS flash actually fixes primary stability issues.


----------

